

Tell HN: Reminders With Friends free promo codes before launch - sunnynagra

Hi HN,<p>An app I helped develop called Reminders With Friends has been submitted to the App Store and will be released as soon Apple approves it.  If you head over to http://www.slyceapps.com/reminders and sign up, we will email out promo codes to remove ads for free once the app launches.<p>Just wanted to give you guys the opportunity to get codes to remove ads before launch.<p>Thanks
======
sunnynagra
Clickable Link:

<http://www.slyceapps.com/reminders>

